# Jeremiah, 24, B5 in the UK



## xscififreakx (Aug 27, 2003)

Peter Stebbings (Jeremiah, Stargate, Relic Hunter) at his first EVER convention.

Andrea Thompson (B5, JAG< NYPD Blue) she is now in 3rd season of 24.

L3conventions 

xscififreakx


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks - I do like Peter Stebbings!


----------



## xscififreakx (Aug 27, 2003)

*UK Con*

Well hope to see you there.

xscififreakx

:rolly2:


----------

